# Images in water drops



## jl1975 (May 11, 2017)

I decided to try and get an image of something in a water drop. 

1.  The first one I was able to capture an image of my daughter and two of her friends.  They are not totally clear, but I was off to a decent start.


 
2.  On this one, I had taken away the picture of my daughter and just had a red background.  There's no image in the drop, but I just liked the colour and sharpness of the water.





3.  This last one I was able to get the image of the diet coke can pretty clearly.  




Now I just need to find some more items to experiment with.


----------



## Derrel (May 11, 2017)

Really like the Coke shot!


----------



## jl1975 (May 12, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Really like the Coke shot!



Thank you.  I was trying to think  of things that might work and my empty can was just sitting there.  I guess you can find interesting shots with seemingly simple objects.


----------



## weepete (May 12, 2017)

Superb shots. Integrating another image in to the reflections elevates these shots to superb!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 13, 2017)

Very cool shots.


----------



## jl1975 (May 13, 2017)

weepete said:


> Superb shots. Integrating another image in to the reflections elevates these shots to superb!






zombiesniper said:


> Very cool shots.



Thank you both


----------

